# Befestigung von Mini-Luftpumpe



## leongaultier (28. September 2012)

Hey,

wo und wie (mit was) habt ihr eure Mini-Luftpumpe am bike befestigt, sodass sie möglichst fest ist und beim Fahren (auch über Stock und Stein) nicht stört?

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## Toolkid (28. September 2012)

Miniluftpumpe ist entweder in der Satteltasche, in der Trikottasche oder im Rucksack.
Zur Befestigung am Rad hast du zahlreiche Möglichkeiten. Entweder du nutzt die mitgelieferte Halterung für zwischen Rahmen und Flaschenhalter oder du nimmst Klebeband und befestigst es entlang einem Rahmenrohr oder der Sattelstütze. Unterhalb des Oberrohrs nahe dem Steuerrohr wird sie am wenigsten stören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leongaultier (28. September 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Miniluftpumpe ist entweder in der Satteltasche, in der Trikottasche oder im Rucksack.
> Zur Befestigung am Rad hast du zahlreiche Möglichkeiten. Entweder du nutzt die mitgelieferte Halterung für zwischen Rahmen und Flaschenhalter oder du nimmst Klebeband und befestigst es entlang einem Rahmenrohr oder der Sattelstütze. Unterhalb des Oberrohrs nahe dem Steuerrohr wird sie am wenigsten stören.


 
Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Allerdings ist meine Minipumpe für eine Sattel- oder Trikottasche wohl nicht mini genug!? ;-)

Unterhalb des Oberrohrs nahe Steuerrohr gefällt mir jetzt am besten, wobei unterhalb des Oberrohrs Brems- und Schaltzug entlang laufen.


----------



## MalteetlaM (28. September 2012)

leongaultier schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wo und wie (mit was) habt ihr eure Mini-Luftpumpe am bike befestigt, sodass sie möglichst fest ist und beim Fahren (auch über Stock und Stein) nicht stört?
> 
> ...



An meinen Rädern habe ich Pumpen von Lezyne. Die Pumpen haben noch nie geklappert und sitzen bombenfest. Befestigt werden sie neben dem Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Matze1983 (28. September 2012)

Neben dem Flaschenhalter (bei beiden Rädern). Bombenfest!


----------



## Docker (28. September 2012)

Manche mini Mini-Pumpen passen auch ins Sattelrohr!


Gruß Doc


----------



## Lateiner (27. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend
kann man die Pumpe auch schlechten Wetter am Rahmen lassen also bei Matsch und Regen und auch feiner Staub oder Sand oder ist das nicht so gut für die Pumpe ?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## P_Parker (27. Januar 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> kann man die Pumpe auch schlechten Wetter am Rahmen lassen also bei Matsch und Regen und auch feiner Staub oder Sand oder ist das nicht so gut für die Pumpe ?
> Gruß Lateiner



Ich empfehle dir sie bei Dreckwetter lieber in den Rucksack zu tun bzw. wenn sie die ganze Zeit draussen hängt regelmässig zu "warten".

Ich hatte meine mal eine zeitlang bei jedem Wetter an der Halterung zwischen Flaschenhalter und Rahmen. Als ich sie dann mal brauchte hat sie den Geist aufgegeben. Ging total schwer und es kam mehr Dreck als Luft raus! Zerlegen, reinigen und schmieren dann ging sie wieder einwandfrei. Seitdem ist sie im Rucksack.

Gruß
Parker


----------



## Lateiner (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo
ok,aber bei normalem wetter also trocken ist das kein Problem?


----------



## P_Parker (28. Januar 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Hallo
> ok,aber bei normalem wetter also trocken ist das kein Problem?



Ich bin nie nur bei trockenem Wetter unterwegs daher kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen ;-) 
Probier sie halt hin und wieder mal aus dass sie im Notfall halt auch tut.

Gruß
Parker


----------



## Burnhard (28. Januar 2013)

Hab meine pumpe von topeak seit 4-5 Jahren am Rahmen, bei Schnee, Salz und Matsch. Bis jetzt hat weder die hoch empfindliche Elektronik noch die Feinmechanik Schäden genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (28. Januar 2013)

Hi
bei mir wäre es eine Topeak Race Rocket MT.Was für eine Luftpumpe hat den hochempfindliche Elektronik?!


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2013)

Anbei die Topeak Rocket in der Sattelstütze


----------



## TheRace (23. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Anbei die Topeak Rocket in der Sattelstütze



Ich dachte schon, ich bin der Einzige,der auf so eine Idee kommt.
Gegen Rausrutschen habe ich einmal unten das Rohr quer durchbohrt und einen 4mm Alu Stift/Bolzen in Rohrbreite durch geschoben.
Neben der Pumpe waren Reifenheber, Flickzeug und Werkzeug verstaut.
Alles Sachen, die man selten braucht aber immer dabei hat.
Gegen klappern muss man etwas rumprobieren.

Jetzt habe ich aber eine Joplin ... da funzt das natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2013)

Das rote Gummiband hat soviel Reibung und hält die Pumpe in der Sattelstütze. Das ist bisher noch keinen mm gerutscht. Selbst wenn es rutscht, dann rutscht es ins Sattelrohr. Wäre auch egal, kann nirgends "rausfallen".
Nur wenn Du Sachen ins Sattelrohr steckst, kann man die Sattelstütze nicht mehr tiefer stellen (manche brauchen das für harte bergab trails).


----------



## marek77 (24. Mai 2013)

Meine Pumpe ist von SKS und trägt die Unterschrift: Made in West Germany. Sie fährt immer im Rucksack mit und hat mich nie in Stich gelassen.


----------



## WildesRot (24. Mai 2013)

a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxmara67 (8. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Anbei die Topeak Rocket in der Sattelstütze



Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass es eine eine Pumpe ist hätte ich schwören können, Du hast na Knackwurst dabei als Proviant.


----------



## NimmerPlatt (26. Mai 2017)

Toolkid schrieb:


> oder du nimmst Klebeband und befestigst es entlang einem Rahmenrohr oder der Sattelstütze. Unterhalb des Oberrohrs nahe dem Steuerrohr wird sie am wenigsten stören.



Sorry für das Plündern des Thread-Friedhofs, aber die Methode ist so einfach, dass sie wieder genial ist. Meine Rohre sind so dick, dass die Pumpenhalterung sich nicht gut an den Flaschenhalter-Ösen festmachen lässt. Ich habe fast nie einen Platten, kann aber natürlich nicht ohne Pumpe aus dem Haus. Ich habe jetzt zwei Stückchen Schaumstoff an die Pumpe geklebt und diese dann mit Isolierband unter dem Oberrohr befestigt. Wenn ich die Pumpe dann doch mal brauche, landet sie für den Rest der Tour in der Trikottasche. Bis dahin ist sie vor Schmutz und Schweiß weitestgehend geschützt und immer bereit.


----------

